# How do you hunt BIG alpine bucks, successfully?



## Troutsman (Aug 13, 2010)

This will be my 8th year hunting in the same area with a bow that I have been hunting for the last 25 years with a rifle. Each year to keep my head from exploding, I tell myself that I am headed there to scout for the muzzy hunt and the rifle. I routinely see massive bucks high in the alpine shoots at 10,000 feet but can never get within bow range. I come with in 100 yards of these monsters and the wind swirls on me and I am busted. 

I have tried every cover scent you can imagine but without success from the shifting wind. I have never been up that high with a predictable wind whether it was in the morning afternoon or evening. It always swirls up high and changes direction. 

I would love to hear some of your techniques that you use to get within range in a situation like I have described. I am talking about smart, big, Boone & Crockett bucks scoring well over 180 points. I wish they would allow for a draw in general season areas that you could use any weapon during the bow hunt. 

Well, thanks for any advice...


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Don't hunt from the bottom up. Always approach from the top down. Allow your scent to blow above their noses. At that altitude, you're right, wind becomes a bigger issues. Which also explains the size of the deer your watching. If you will hunt from the top down, your stock will be quieter, and your chances of being winded are less....but not null.

Another option is to find their water, and set up over it. They have to water. If you can set up an ambush point, or treestand/blind, you may be able to make them come to you, rather than visaversa.

Just some options....


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Probably takes luck. I don't know how you thwart the circling wind up there. It seems impossible. Maybe like Duckholla said, try from above therm...


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

The people i know that hunt these types of areas try and get above the deer like has been stated. The wind is a killer no doubt especially up that high. 
When i bowhunted i had the same problem. I got within shooting range of some monster bucks and had to wait for a shot. The wind ended my dreams of killing a monster each time. 3 separate times i was within 30 yards of huge bucks and parallel to them as far as elevation. The wind at the beginning of the stalk was perfect. Rising thermals were steady until the magic moment and then it was over in an instant.
One other thing i have watched on a few hunting shows is they do a partial drive. The shooter sets up on the escape route a hundred yards or so away and another person bumps them slowly. Hopefully it works out for you.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

you need small feet if you have a size 9 or larger pick up a rifle your too loud. LOL 

you have to be patient and move slow no sloooowweeerrrr then slow!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Take me with you to this monsters and I'll show you how to do it!!!hah


----------



## Troutsman (Aug 13, 2010)

You guys have given some great advise! Our mornings start our on vantage points and then we try and wait them out by having them bed. Our vantage point is usually below them so from what I am gathering, I should get up the mountain in the dark and then glass from above them. 

6 years ago I took a 170" 4 point off the same area with my rifle. I had hiked in the night before on top of the shoot and had the people below me that morning actually work into my favor. I like the idea of a partial push while shooters are already into position inside the escape routes. Now I just need to drag a few more bow hunters along to get the job done.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> you need small feet if you have a size 9 or larger pick up a rifle your too loud. LOL
> 
> you have to be patient and move slow no sloooowweeerrrr then slow!


This guy knows.... saw his deer shot on the opener a couple years ago and it was a dandy. He knew where they were going when over anxious folks above the deer (it was a friggin crowd too) bumped the bucks down the hill.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Troutsman said:


> I come with in 100 yards of these monsters and the wind swirls on me and I am busted.


Here's a couple hints. If you can, wait until after 10 am or later to try your stalk. The thermals are less dependable before then. Watch for clouds going over the canyon your in. The cloud will cool the air as it goes over and the thermals will switch on you more often. Then after the cloud goes over, the thermals will go back. Watch, it happens every time.



lunkerhunter2 said:


> The people i know that hunt these types of areas try and get above the deer like has been stated.


Getting above the deer seems like a good idea, and it is, but for some reason I have better luck coming in from the sides. I think because, if your not in a boil or an eddy, the thermals usually switch up and down the canyon which puts me to the side of the thermals. Just a theary(sp?).



swbuckmaster said:


> you have to be patient and move slow no sloooowweeerrrr then slow!


swbuckmaster is right. Hurry while you can, then take off your boots and go sloooow for your final approach. Remember though camoflaging your movement is WAY! more important than any camo you can wear. Wear a thick cotton glove so when you snap off little noisy weeds in your path it will muffle the sound. Keep a pair of thick wool socks to put over your other socks. It's amazing how quietly you can step with thick wool socks.



Duckholla said:


> Another option is to find their water, and set up over it. They have to water. If you can set up an ambush point, or treestand/blind, you may be able to make them come to you, rather than visaversa.


Good idea, if you can find a little seep up high it can be good. For some reason, alpine deer don't water often though.
Another thing, stay off the skyline! Wow can those bucks spot you fast. Only crest a ridge through cover.
I love hunting the alpine/sub-alpine elevations. The last 12 bucks I've shot with my longbow were above timberline. It's my favorite place to bowhunt


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

GREAT info Longbow!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

+1 on the wool socks. I've also found those thick acrylic (sp?) socks that are cheapos from Walmart to be surprisingly comfortably and quiet when stalking over shale or through sage. They also seem to wick moisture pretty well, although that probably doesn't do much for stalking.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

You must be hunting in the same area that I'm hunting in. Sounds familiar to what has happened in the area my family hunts.


----------



## Troutsman (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, another weekend of hunting and another missed opportunity of the big bucks. We woke up early Saturday morning at 3AM to try and hike to the top of the mountain in the dark so we could have an advantage point and be above them. We had the wind in our favor the whole time and reached our peak just in time for the sun to wake everything up. About 7:30 roles around and we spot two bucks massive antlers sticking up out from the tall grasses about 125 yards below us working their way up to us. Problem was, them came the same **** direction as we did and scented us  They were both majestic bucks going out past their ears about 3 to 4 inches on each side with massive long tines on every fork and at least two feet tall. Just seeing them up their in the morning made the hike worth it, but, again, I had to tell myself that I was scouting so I did not go out of my mind. I wish we had the camera out in time so I could show you guys what I am dealing with. The weekend before we got some footage of a few toads but have not transfered it from the tape to a video file for the computer yet.

Thanks to everyone that has given me some very useful tips in this thread. I just need to be in the right place at the right time now. I guess it is true what they say, it is better to be lucky than good!!


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

Just tell me where you are seeing these deer and I will go scout the terrain and then get back to you on the best way to kill these big boys, haha. Good luck. I hope you wack one.


----------



## Troutsman (Aug 13, 2010)

Mtn. Runner said:


> Just tell me where you are seeing these deer and I will go scout the terrain and then get back to you on the best way to kill these big boys, haha. Good luck. I hope you wack one.


OK, I will tell you what, I will blind fold you and take you there and then give you special glasses that only allows you to see 1000 yards. This will keep you clueless as to where it is but give you the opportunity to give the advise you are offering :mrgreen: Does that sound fair enough?? 

As for whacking one, I can't wait for the muzzy hunt to start. I have been in range many times with a muzzy and think this to be the year I drop one.


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

That sounds great but if your going to blindfold me you also need to pack me up the Mtn(safety reasons), Good luck post some pics if you get him


----------

